# Triple Peak Gran Fondo June 4



## Jwiffle

The Triple Peak Gran Fondo in Winchester, VA is coming up June 4. You don't want to miss it. If you like to climb, this is a great Fondo. And very inexpensive as Fondos go. Get in early, as it's limited to only 250 participants. 

Triple Peak Gran Fondo Online Registration




From the BikeReg event notes (full details on BikeReg page):
Element Adventures is proud to announce the third annual *Triple Peak Gran Fondo!* The *Triple Peak* route has it all: plenty of miles, beautiful pastoral vistas, and stiff mountain climbs (with accompanying sweet descents!) One of the peaks is even a gravel climb! But don't worry, if you don't like gravel, you can still get a century in on the *Triple Peak Alt* route: still three giant climbs, but no gravel. The* Double Peak* and* Single Peak* routes provide shorter challenges, but adventure nonetheless! Over mostly rural roads, you'll get to see the beauty of northwest Virginia, as well as a fair bit of West Virginia. And we don't want to leave out the *Fun* route, a shorter ride without a major mountain peak, but still great riding and views, perfect for a family outing. A portion of each participant's entry fee will be donated to *Congregational Community Action Project (CCAP)*, a local charity. _We ask that all participants bring a canned food item to donate to the food pantry._ CCAP maintains a food pantry, operates a clothing center with all sizes, and offers assistance in other areas such as rents, utilities and prescription drugs. CCAP Winchester Help us raise funds for this organization that does so much in Winchester/Frederick County!

*Aid stations:* This ride will be supported with aid stations along the route. We are planning for 6 stations, so plenty of places to refuel! The aid stations will be stocked with PB&J, Chips, pretzels, HEED, gels, bars, candy, and more. If you have dietary constraints, please let us know ahead of time so we can try to accommodate you as best as we can. (We plan to have some Gluten-free bread at the stations, you will need to request it). Although we will have supplies at the aid stations and mechanics at a few of them, be sure to carry at least the minimum supplies with you: spare tube(s), pump, patches, multi-tool. There will be a very nice buffet at the end of the ride, provided by a local caterer.
*Timed Hill Climbs (KOM): *We will award prizes to the fastest times on the major climbs, and the fastest over the three combined for the Triple Peak route. That's right, if you want to challenge for the overall KOM title, you are going to have to climb the dirty side of Boyd's! The climb on the Alt route that isn't in the other routes will be awarded its own winners, however. We will offer prizes for both men and women. We will not have timing chips, so we will be using Strava to record the times. In order to be entered into the timed climbs, therefore, you will need a Garmin, phone, or other GPS device and upload your ride to Strava when you complete your ride.


----------



## Jwiffle




----------



## Jwiffle

Hi everyone. 
TPGF 2022 will be Saturday, June 4. (I edited first post from couple years ago to show this year's date).

It's a great ride, quite challenging!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

